# Help required for WiFi router



## masterkd (Jan 14, 2013)

I need to buy an WiFi router for my Alliance Broadband (local) connection.

Budget: Rs. 3000 max

Requirements:

The router needs to cover around 1000 sq feet house single floor.
Like to have a gigabit and N router



Please suggest me some models.

I was thinking to go for Netgear JNR3000 N300 Gigabit Router as this one is gigabit router.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 14, 2013)

I was going to make a similar thread in just a few days, i need the same thing, although is 1Gbit router really necessary ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 15, 2013)

Gigabit is not really required in most of the cases. If you really think you got the bandwidth exceeding 100 mbps then go ahead, otherwise not.

Any other specific requirements?


----------



## masterkd (Jan 15, 2013)

I was thinking to go for that one only because it is gigabit

Also forgot to mention other requirements, I apologize. Updated the original post.

The router needs to cover around 1000 sq feet house single floor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 15, 2013)

There's a dual antenna 300 mbps router by TP link around 2k, get that one. It'll suffice.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 16, 2013)

are you talking about TP-LINK TL-WR841N Router?

any idea about TP-LINK's service in Kolkata?


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm using the TP-Link TLWR841N, bought it 4-5 months ago, locally (Lamington Road, Mumbai) for 1500. And I can say without hesitation that it's a great router.

It covers 1000 sq. ft. very easily. Also, it's extremely easy to set-up.

Buy this. You won't regret it.


----------



## pmoff (Jan 16, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> I'm using the TP-Link TLWR841N, bought it 4-5 months ago, locally (Lamington Road, Mumbai) for 1500. And I can say without hesitation that it's a great router.
> 
> It covers 1000 sq. ft. very easily. Also, it's extremely easy to set-up.
> 
> Buy this. You won't regret it.



It seems a good one with the price tag. I have an MTNL broadband connection with CPE modem. Will this router be compatible?
Also tell me whether there is parental control?
And whether going for only a router over a modem+router is fine precisely because i do have the MTNL modem.

Thank you for your kind reply.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 16, 2013)

pmoff said:


> It seems a good one with the price tag. I have an MTNL broadband connection with CPE modem. Will this router be compatible?
> Also tell me whether there is parental control?
> And whether going for only a router over a modem+router is fine precisely because i do have the MTNL modem.
> 
> Thank you for your kind reply.



Yes it'll be fully compatible. Regarding parental controls, openDNS is always there.

As far as modem + router combo is concerned, taking both separately is always better, at least I can say this from my experience.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 16, 2013)

masterkd said:


> are you talking about TP-LINK TL-WR841N Router?



IMO, cheap router for you as you ahve 3K to buy the router.

Get Asus RT-N13U @~2.6K and be happy.
Suggested because:
1. in your budget,
2. dd-wrt supported (biggest +ve)
3. USB port (means downloading without PC, and shared printer)

To download without PC you need to request your ISP to activate PPPoE for your account.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think I require Asus RT-N13U as I'm not gonna use dd-wrt much (may be not at all, the feature is awesome but don't have enough time to play with it).
USB port is a plus but have very little impact for me. Lastly ASUS router == still Rashi for Kolkata (afaik), so that's a no go.
I was ready to spend 3k only because of gigabit router as I share lots of huge files from my desktop via wifi frequently but I don't have any idea if I will get much better file transfer speed or not.
So for other features for the router I would like to stay within 2k.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 17, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> IMO, cheap router for you as you ahve 3K to buy the router.
> 
> Get Asus RT-N13U @~2.6K and be happy.
> Suggested because:
> ...



Not at all a viable option here. Range is a big issue here. Plus where is it available for 2.6k ? 



d6bmg said:


> To download without PC you need to request your ISP to activate PPPoE for your account.



Not at all needed. ISP hasn't got anything to do with PC-less downloads.



masterkd said:


> I was ready to spend 3k only because of gigabit router as I share lots of huge files from my desktop via wifi frequently but I don't have any idea if I will get much better file transfer speed or not.



Gigabit will help across LAN, not wifi.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not at all a viable option here. Range is a big issue here. Plus where is it available for 2.6k ?



Price at Kolkata



> Not at all needed. ISP hasn't got anything to do with PC-less downloads.



No PPPoE = no auto-login via router = no direct download.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 17, 2013)

WHAT ABOUT THIS: ASUS RT-N10+ EZ N Wireless Router - Asus: Flipkart.com

and This: Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 17, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> No PPPoE = no auto-login via router = no direct download.



Auto-login has only got to do when session's  time exceeds default session time out. This not at all means one can't initiate automatic downloads. Plus scripts for automatic login are always there.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 17, 2013)

TP-Link router is imported and serviced by Aditya Infotech. So, i think there will be no problem in RMA whats so ever.
About router i got this from MD Computer @2080/- 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/159118-tp-link-td-w8961nd-adsl2-modem-router-review.html


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2013)

Tenida said:


> TP-Link router is imported and serviced by Aditya Infotech. So, i think there will be no problem in RMA whats so ever.



That's awesome. Then I think there should not be any problem regarding RMA.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys.
So finally decided to go for TP-LINK TL-WR841N
Lets see if I can manage to go to Chandni this weekend else will order from Flipkart.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 19, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> So finally decided to go for TP-LINK TL-WR841N
> Lets see if I can manage to go to Chandni this weekend else will order from Flipkart.



Hey I'm also looking forward to buy this router, my main concern isn't speed, but coverage , around 4000 sq. feet, multiple floors, but the house is an old style house, dalanbari as they call it in Kolkata, the center of the house is open, so Wi Fi will possibly be unrestricted with the  dual antennae.

PLease mention the price you get it at, and how it performs.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 19, 2013)

pmoff said:


> It seems a good one with the price tag. I have an MTNL broadband connection with CPE modem. Will this router be compatible?
> Also tell me whether there is parental control?
> And whether going for only a router over a modem+router is fine precisely because i do have the MTNL modem.
> 
> Thank you for your kind reply.



I'm using it with the MTNL connection itself (MTNL's modem and my WiFi router) in Mumbai, without any issues. I don't think there should be any problems related to compatibility.

Not sure and don't know about parental controls. Google it, you might find something.

Modem + Router is a better choice, in my opinion. I've been using it the same way since 6+ years now. Had a Linksys router earlier and now this.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Hey I'm also looking forward to buy this router, my main concern isn't speed, but coverage , around 4000 sq. feet, multiple floors, but the house is an old style house, dalanbari as they call it in Kolkata, the center of the house is open, so Wi Fi will possibly be unrestricted with the  dual antennae.
> 
> PLease mention the price you get it at, and how it performs.



You are going to need a stronger router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2013)

if you want more range then get the model with detachable antennas(denoted by letter "D" in model no. like TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com ) & then get these if you want to increase range even more:
TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2013)

Guys..which is a good router which as an ON/OFF switch in built. I hate taking out the socket from the plug. Also I will use it via plugging in the RJ45 in the back, PPOE, which anyways asked no password or user name. So the cable has running net on it, just need it for this. A normal 2BHK house.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

asingh said:


> Guys..which is a good router which as an ON/OFF switch in built.



Never heard of this kind of complain or wish before.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2013)

if you mean a dedicated switch to turn on/off wifi without powering off router/different from power switch then i think many tp-link models have one.for a budget of ~3000 asus rt-n13u B1 is the router with most features including support for usb 3g modems.you can ask @dashing.sujay for details/experience etc regarding range but i am not sure if it has a dedicated wifi on/off switch cause of touch function & all that but you can confirm from @dashing.sujay.except this model all other good options are from tp-link only & out of the 2 models mentioned here 841N has a wifi switch.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 21, 2013)

asingh said:


> Guys..which is a good router which as an ON/OFF switch in built. I hate taking out the socket from the plug. Also I will use it via plugging in the RJ45 in the back, PPOE, which anyways asked no password or user name. So the cable has running net on it, just need it for this. A normal 2BHK house.



yeah my dsl router has wifi on/off  switch. Its TPLink  W896-1ND


----------



## masterkd (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry for late reply.
Bought the router on the last saturday @Rs. 1664 (incl all taxes)
So far service is all good, really easy to configure with lots of options for advanced users as well.
But the coverage is not that strong, kinda working ok for me but if any of you have a requirement for big coverage area go for something better.

@ asingh
if you need dedicated wifi on off switch I think all the routers have it cause I used 5-6 routers all together(mine/friends) and all of them have dedicated on off switch.

AND THANKS A LOT EVERYONE AGAIN FOR HELPING TO BUY THIS ROUTER. I'M REALLY HAPPY WITH THE PERFORMANCE FOR THE PRICE.


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys..I just want a router with a power on/off. Does not matter about wifi on/off. If I switch off the router, it should go completely "dead". That is all that I want.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Budget?



Running 24 x 7. Not more than 3K, should support RJ45 input.


----------

